# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Mackenzie Booth (Emily Weir)

## Pantherboy

Newidea.com.au article. The new owner of Salt, Mackenzie Booth, played by Emily Weir (& Dean's half sister/sister?)


*Home and Away: Meet Summer Bay's fiery new addition 
Shaking things up!* 

https://www.newidea.com.au/home-and-...r-joining-cast

Chatting to Home and Awayâs newest star Emily Weir during a break in a busy day on set, it quickly becomes clear to New Idea that the gorgeous actress is about to make her mark on our screens in the best possible way.

Bursting with excitement, Emily couldnât be more thrilled to have landed the career break of a lifetime â the pivotal role of mysterious Summer Bay newcomer Mackenzie. And Emily, who has been making a name for herself in the world of stage and film, has every intention of making the most of her first major TV gig.

Born and raised in Brisbane, Emily studied her craft at Queenslandâs University of Technology before moving to Sydney three and a half years ago.

And through it all, Emilyâs family have been avid fans of Home and Away. Safe to say, they were over the moon when she landed a major part in the drama the clan has fondly dubbed âHomeyâ.

âThey couldnât believe it,â says Emily with a laugh. âHopefully, Iâll be able to get them into the studio soon and they can meet some of the cast.â

As for Emily herself, sheâs happy to report she was welcomed with open arms.

âI know people say it all the time, but there is something about the entire Home and Away organisation,â she says. âIt really is such a fantastic place to work and thereâs a real sense of family.â

At present happily single, Emily smiles as she says: âItâs just me, and thatâs actually been sort of perfect at this stage of my life. With everything going on, itâs been really nice to rely on myself and get to know myself even more with all the wonderful things that are coming.â 

In the meantime, Emily appears in the Bay for the first time as Mackenzie, the new owner of Salt.

âMackenzie is a very fierce and independent, smart woman,â says Emily. âWe donât really know what her motivation is for coming to the Bay â there is quite an element of mystery there.â

Indeed, it quickly becomes clear that running the popular restaurant is far from Mackenzieâs sole reason for setting up home in the coastal town. Stay tuned!

----------

hward (11-06-2019), Perdita (11-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

TV Week article:

AUST PACE!


*Ringing Reminder.
Mackenzie Shuts Down Colby's Kiss.*

There's no denying sparks have flown between Colby and Mackenzie since she moved to the Bay. Despite their trepidation, however, Colby makes a bold move, which doesn't quite go to plan...

After shocking Dean (Patrick O'Connor) last week with the news that she's his sister, Mackenzie (Emily Weir) seeks him out, looking for help - she wants revenge on their manipulative dad. But Dean wants nothing to do with it.

Dean's strong words on the subject leave the owner of Salt with plenty of food for thought. When Colby (Tim Franklin) finds Mac deep in thought, the pair chat and bond over their complicated families. Before long, the cop leans in and kisses her. But, after a moment, she pulls away.

Mac explains that she likes Colby, but can't get involved while he's still wearing his wedding ring...

"It's a strict moral thing that she won't excuse," Emily tells TV WEEK. "She knows he's separated, but she needs that official symbol to be gone so that he's a single man."

Will Colby be able to let Chelsea (Ashleigh Brewer) go for good?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

UK PACE


*Home and Away to reveal Mackenzie Booth's hidden agenda
What does she really want from Dean?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ompson-agenda/

Home and Away newcomer Mackenzie Booth reveals her true agenda on UK screens next week.

Mackenzie (Emily Weir) was introduced to Channel 5 viewers earlier this month when she took over the Salt restaurant, and it'll soon be confirmed on screen that she's Dean Thompson's half-sister.

Dean (Patrick O'Connor) and Mackenzie have the same father â Rick Booth â and this shared connection is a major factor behind the new arrival's decision to come to Summer Bay.

Scenes airing on Channel 5 next week see Mackenzie tell Dean that she wants his help with bringing down their dad, who is currently trying to embark on a new career in politics.

Mackenzie explains that she wants Dean's support as she knows that she'd be viewed with scepticism if she went public with her grievances against Rick on her own. With Dean's back-up, she may be taken more seriously.

An unimpressed Dean insists that he wants nothing to do with it, but when Mackenzie continues to push the issue, she makes the mistake of bringing up his troubled mum Karen.

Mackenzie's incorrect assumptions about Karen's history with Rick irritate Dean further, leaving him more determined than ever to stay out of this revenge plan.

Despite this, Mackenzie sticks to her guns and still thinks she can win Dean round. Who'll win this battle of wills?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, July 31 and Thursday, August 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## lizann

has emily too much botox

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:


*Home and Away spoiler: Mackenzie and Ari strike up a romantic connection
But what about Colby?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ri-colby-63440

Mackenzie has never shied away from what – or who – she wants. But when it doesn't work out as planned, she's also not one to wait around.

In Home And Away this week, Mackenzie (Emily Weir) is getting impatient in her relationship with Colby (Tim Franklin).

The couple have been on and off since she arrived in Summer Bay. But the policeman's commitments to his duties, his past history and care for his sister Bella (Courtney Miller) caused him to call it quits.

"Mac felt Colby didn't prioritise her in his life," Emily tells TV WEEK. "He didn't have time for her. Granted, he had a lot going on with Bella and with his police work, but she's tired of coming second."

Now, Colby wants her back. But someone else might have stolen her heart.

Newcomer Ari Parata (Rob Kipa-Williams) has been coming to Salt every day to scour the papers for jobs. So far, he's had little luck, and Mackenzie has been a shoulder to lean on. Despite his reluctance to talk about himself, the bar owner is intrigued.

"Ari appeals because he seems drama-free," Emily explains. "He's relaxed and easy and she finds him attractive."

"She's craving simplicity and wants to avoid 'complicated'. Ari seems someone who's calm and relaxed with himself."

Of course, viewers know he's actually a former prison mate of her brother, Dean (Patrick O'Connor), and is secretive about his criminal past. And when Mackenzie mentions her new friendship to Dean, he attempts to push her back to Colby.

Whether she listens to his advice, however, is another issue...

The following day, Dean finds Mackenzie sulking at Salt – Ari hasn't shown up, which she takes to mean he's not into her.

Little does she know that Dean warned him to stay away from her.

Determined to get answers, Mackenzie heads to the caravan park to confront Ari. Not only is she met by a bemused response to her blunt approach, but also the surprising truth about his past. Ari finds himself opening up in a way he hasn't before.

"Mackenzie isn't threatened or judge anyone for having a complicated past, as she has one herself," Emily says. "She judges only on what is in front of her."

At the same time, Colby is preparing himself to fully commit to a relationship. But Mackenzie is moving on.

"Mackenzie has gotten to a point where she thinks it's over," Emily says. "Although she still thinks the world of Colby – and feels a strong connection to him – she knows that going around in circles with him is affecting her self-esteem. She needs to get back to basics and start putting herself first."

Looks like things are about to get very awkward...


And:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...love-interest/

----------

hward (21-04-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:

AUST PACE


*Ari and Mackenzie’s relationship heats up*

The Parata family have caused a stir ever since they arrived in Summer Bay. But not everyone is upset by them being there.

Mackenzie (Emily Weir) has been getting to know Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) thanks to his daily visits to Salt and turns on the charm.

This week, their flirting leads them to spent the night together in his caravan. It's fun, carefree, and exactly what Mackenzie is looking for right now.

"She doesn't regret it," Emily tells TV WEEK. "She enjoys the freedom of sleeping with Ari – it's uncomplicated and fun. It makes her feel like she's found her swagger again and she enjoys the breath of fresh air."

The next day, John (Shane Withington) spots Mackenzie leaving Ari's caravan. He's had it in for the Paratas from day one and hurries off to tell his wife Marilyn (Emily Symons) what he's seen.

Meanwhile, Mackenzie's ex, policeman Colby (Tim Franklin) has grand plans to win her back. 

Will she tell him about her night with Ari? Or will he find out?

"Mac doesn't know if it's over with Colby for good, but she's starting to see she feels a lot better when she isn't pining after him," Emily says.

----------

hward (21-04-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away reveals a second new love interest for Mackenzie Booth
"There is an instant attraction."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ckenzie-booth/

*Warning: Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers*

Home and Away has revealed a second new love interest for Mackenzie Booth (Emily Weir). 

Following an unsuccessful romance with Colby Thorne (Tim Franklin) and a burgeoning relationship with Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams), the unlucky in love Summer Bay resident will next catch the eye of hunky newcomer Tane (Ethan Browne) who is Ari's brother.

With no love lost between the brothers, will Tane's attraction to Mackenzie send their relationship over the edge?

According to Tane actor Ethan Browne, the new hunk can't wait to get under his brother's skin following a blossoming attraction with Mackenzie. 

So, things are set to get interesting!

"Mackenzie immediately catches Taneâs eye," Ethan Browne told Australian magazine New Idea.

"There is an instant attraction."

"But that certainly doesnât put Tane off. He thinks, 'OK, OK, that makes it even more interesting!'

"He likes to get under Ariâs skin whatever way he can."

With Tane set to stick around Summer Bay for a while, it seems Mackenzie has a difficult decision ahead.

Which brother will she choose? Ari or Tane? 

And, will the losing brother deal well with the rejection?

*Home and Away airs on Channel Seven in Australia and Channel 5 in the UK.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth makes a big confession over Tane Parata
Will she act on her feelings?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ta-confession/

Home and Away spoilers follow from recent Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has kicked off a new love triangle storyline, with Mackenzie Booth admitting that she has feelings for both of the Parata brothers.

Mackenzie (Emily Weir) is currently in a relationship with Ari Parata, but has attracted the attention of his bad boy sibling Tane in recent episodes too.

After tell-tale signs that the feelings could be mutual, Mackenzie finally acknowledged the truth of the situation in this week's Australian episodes.

The revelation played out after Mackenzie offered Tane (Ethan Browne) a job at Salt, wanting to help him support his family.

Tane has been relying on risky criminal jobs in order to pay the rent, so Mackenzie hoped that her help could provide an opportunity for him to go straight.

When Tane initially turned down Mackenzie's offer, she reacted badly and the public tensions were witnessed by her brother Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor), who wanted to know why Mac cared so much.

In a heart-to-heart with Dean, Mackenzie confessed that she has feelings for Tane but doesn't plan on acting on them because she's with Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams).

A surprised Dean tried his best to offer support, but was privately fearful that this complicated situation could affect his friendship with Ari in the future.

Things became more tricky when Tane decided to accept Mackenzie's job offer after all, meaning that they'd be working in close proximity.

Is it only a matter of time before Mackenzie and Tane act on their feelings for each other and leave Ari heartbroken?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in late August.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## tammyy2j

Where does Mac live?

----------

lizann (02-08-2020), Pantherboy (02-08-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Where does Mac live?


I think she is still renting her own place. If my memory serves me correctly, we saw it a couple of times early on after she arrived (didn't Bella catch her in bed with Colby there once??? or am I remembering that wrongly?). But I don't think we have really seen the place again since. And now she is with Ari, we only ever see her when she (regularly) stays over at the Parata's.

----------


## lizann

is the sands hotel gone or the newest motel?

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away EXCLUSIVE: Will Mackenzie reveal her secret to Ari?
Her relationship could be over sooner than she thought.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...er-fight-64792

While Mackenzie has longed for a steady relationship, her current one with Ari could be over much sooner than she thought.

This week, her secret feelings for Tane (Ethan Browne) threaten to be exposed when an irrational moment of jealousy lands Mackenzie (Emily Weir) in a bar fight with Amber!

After a long week, Willow invites Mac for a girls' night on the town. The pair are joined by Ziggy? and Amber ? someone Mac has watched flirting with Tane since she arrived in town.

In the club, the tension between them escalates when Tane arrives. By the end of the night, Amber's flirty advances leads to a brutal lashing by Mac, and the pair wind up in a violent scuffle. Ziggy attempts to break it up and gets in the way of a flying fist!

"Amber is a wild card and not shy, that's for sure!" Maddy tells TV WEEK. "She's out to have a good time, but she's also not one to mess with."

The following day, Ziggy wakes with a black eye, causing raised eyebrows around town ? in particular Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams), who knows Mac was at the club. His interest piqued, he then finds Tane and Mac quietly discussing the night and demands answers.

Will Mac confess her torn feelings and risk losing Ari for good?


And:

Home and Away's Mackenzie risks exposing her secret with shock bar fight
Fists will fly in Summer Bay.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ber-bar-fight/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!

Home and Away's 'casual' relationship storyline is set to sizzle as Ari and Mackenzie's relationship takes a turn
Are things really all that 'complicated'?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...together-64879

Caught between her boyfriend and her feelings for Tane, Home and Away's Mackenzie is in danger of losing them both this week. But which brother does she want?

In recent episodes, her secret flame for Tane (Ethan Browne) spilled over during a feisty altercation with Amber (Maddy Jevic).

News of their fight spread around town, forcing Mackenzie (Emily Weir) to come clean to Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) about her confusion.

She wants more than a casual fling and if Ari can't give that to her, she'll walk away.

However, she neglects to detail everything about her feelings for Tane?

After some contemplation, Ari realises that he hasn't given his relationship a chance.

In fact, Mackenzie barely knows him. So the following day, he arrives at her house with fishing rods in hand and a packed picnic basket.

They're going on a date!

Down at the pier, Alf sends the couple out on a boat where they have nothing to do but relax. Ari confesses that he's lost his way when it comes to romance since going to jail, but he hopes this will teach her more about him.

To his surprise, Mackenzie reveals that she used to fish as a little girl ? it's the perfect date.

After a day on the water, the couple return to shore happier than ever.

This could be just what they needed to start fresh as an official couple.

Yet, Mackenzie can't help but wonder if her troubles are waiting for her on land?


And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ata-ultimatum/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


Who to choose? Home And Away?s love triangle is about to come to an explosive head
Caught in the middle.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ari-tane-65378

The love triangle between Mackenzie and brothers Ari and Tane continues to cause problems this week, with the trio struggling to live under one roof. And it's about to end in tears?

In Home And Away, Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) can sense the tension between his girlfriend Mac (Emily Weir) and Tane (Ethan Browne), but has no idea it's because they have feelings for each other.

"Mackenzie realises she's attracted to Tane and is confused by it," Emily tells TV WEEK. "But she's sleeping with his brother! It's complicated."

Tane decides to speak to Mac, revealing that he's struggling to be himself around her ? living in close proximity is too hard. Mac pushes back, hoping he'll admit his feelings, but Tane retorts that they'll never be friends: either she leaves or he will.

"It's fascinating to play out love-triangle stories, as they're so complex and layered," Emily says.

"As humans, we can change our minds so quickly about what we want. To find all of the nuance and reasoning behind Mac's decisions is wonderful. Attraction and love is hard in life, but ever so fun to play out as an actor!"

The following day, when Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) reveals she and Dean (Patrick O'Connor) have broken up, Mac realises she has a way out that will simplify the situation. The friends decide to move in together.

Returning home, she plans to announce that she's going to live with Ziggy ? but Ari gets in first, asking her to move in permanently!

Mac asks for time to think, but over the next few days, Ari's patience wears thin. He's fully committed to this relationship ? is she?

"Ari has always appealed to Mac because he seems drama-free," Emily says. "She's craving simplicity and wanted to avoid complicated!" [Laughs]

The following morning, Ari wakes to find Mac packing her bags. With little explanation as to why she's leaving, Ari turns his anger on Tane ? but again, he's left with no answers.

His suspicions alerted, Ari's mind races with possibilities. Eventually, he finds Mac at the farmhouse and delivers a final ultimatum: in or out?


And:
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...love-triangle/

----------


## Pantherboy

Spoiler Alert:

The promo at the end of last night's triple episode in Aust showed Mac telling Ziggy that she is pregnant:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t74W6X0udPY



The Digital Spy article:

Home and Away announces new pregnancy storyline as Ari's love triangle takes a twist
Could this change everything?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ooth-pregnant/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away bosses have announced a pregnancy storyline for Mackenzie Booth.

Mackenzie (Emily Weir) confides in her friend and housemate Ziggy Astoni on Australian screens next week, explaining that she's expecting Ari Parata's baby.

The baby bombshell comes at a difficult time for Mackenzie, whose world has been turned upside-down since Ari's ex-partner Mia Anderson arrived in Summer Bay.

Over the past few weeks, episodes airing in Australia have seen Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) start to leave Mackenzie out in the cold following Mia's return to his life.

Ari was in a serious relationship with Mia (Anna Samson) years ago and he was also a stepfather figure to Mia's daughter Chloe. Their time together only ended because Ari was sentenced to ten years in prison.

Although Ari has been happy with Mackenzie, he has unresolved feelings for Mia and wonders how life could have turned out differently if he hadn't been sent to jail.

Future episodes will see Ari act on his feelings for Mia, suggesting that he may be ready to move on from Mackenzie for good.

However, when a rejected Mackenzie discovers that she's pregnant, will she tell Ari and could this affect Summer Bay's newest love triangle?

Home and Away airs the storyline twist next week in Australia and early April on Channel 5 in the UK.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.


EDIT: new Digital Spy article:

Home and Away teases show's new pregnancy storyline in latest trailer
"I want to be someone's first choice."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...yline-trailer/

----------


## lizann

someone will find the used test in a bin, tane maybe thinking it is ziggy

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home And Away shock love child! Ari breaks up with Mackenzie... who is secretly carrying his child
Things just got VERY complicated.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...pregnant-66999

Mac drops a bombshell on Ziggy in this week's Home And Away - she's pregnant with Ari's baby!

But what should be a happy time is anything but, with Ari dumping Mac before she has a chance to tell him her shock news.

Now, a devastated Mac (Emily Weir) is not only unsure how she's going to tell Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams), but whether she wants to keep the baby at all.

The arrival in Summer Bay of Ari's ex, Mia (Anna Samson), has stirred up old feelings, like dust at the Tamworth rodeo.

"Ari never stopped loving Mia - many things were left unresolved between them," Rob tells TV WEEK.

This week, Ari finally tells Mac he's breaking up with her.

"After spending time in prison, Ari has decided to live by a new set of rules and tries to be as honest as possible," Rob says.

"He loves Mia and Mac, which is why he needs to break up with Mac and figure out his feelings for Mia and what her being here means to him."

A distraught Mac unloads to Ziggy (Sophie Dillman), who tells her she should tell Ari about the baby, but Mac isn't ready to cross that bridge.

Meanwhile, Ari is keen to move on with Mia, but when the two bump into each other at the gym, it's nothing short of awkward.

"Ari doesn't actually tell Mia he's broken up with Mac, so Mia remains guarded and communicates with him like he's still in a relationship," Rob says.

When he finally does tell Mia, will she fall for Ari's manly charms?



And the Digital Spy article:

Home and Away's Ari Parata makes break-up decision ahead of baby storyline
Mia's arrival has changed everything.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...e-booth-split/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home And Away fans may have found a major spoiler surrounding Mackenzie?s secret pregnancy to Ari
Uh oh!

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...eep-baby-67020

Summer Bay's tense new love triangle between Ari, Mackenzie and Mia has taken a heartbreaking turn this week.

Torn over his feelings for ex, Mia, well-intending Ari has broken things off with new love, Mackenzie, to sort through his confusion.

Little does Ari know that Mac is secretly pregnant with his child!

It's the peak of soap opera drama and it's had fans in an absolute state, mostly of despair for poor heartbroken Mac.

As Mac contemplates whether to keep the baby at all, a major spoiler has been pointed out by fans thanks to a cheeky pap photo.

In new photos from the Summer Bay set, shared by the Daily Mail, Emily Weir, who plays Mackenzie, and Rob Kipa-Williams, who plays Ari, are filming new scenes on the beach.

Mac can be seen carrying a surfboard and chatting to Ari before going for a dip, all the while sporting a floral yellow bikini and washboard abs, looking very much not pregnant.

However, with Home And Away filming approximately six months in advance and to a rigorous schedule, fans rationale the character may have still carried a child to term.

"In TV land you're only pregnant for about 4 months before you give birth. 😆," one fan commented.

"Since this is being filmed last week and this won't be showing for 5 to 6 months. I think she could of had the baby or had a miscarriage," another fan reasoned.

Speaking with TV WEEK about the storyline, Rob explained: "Ari never stopped loving Mia ? many things were left unresolved between them."

"After spending time in prison, Ari has decided to live by a new set of rules and tries to be as honest as possible."

He then went on to add: "He loves Mia and Mac, which is why he needs to break up with Mac and figure out his feelings for Mia and what her being here means to him."



And the Dailymail article/pictures mentioned in the above story:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-Sydney.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Latest promo:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2GOBwkEcQU

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home And Away?s Mackenzie collapses AGAIN as she takes a turn for the worst
''She?s in so much physical and emotional pain.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...collapse-67341

A physically and emotionally shattered Mac pushes herself too far in Home And Away, collapsing for the second time in as many weeks. Now at her lowest point, will Mac ever fully recover?

Last week, fans were left reeling when Mac (Emily Weir) fell to the ground in agony. It was later revealed she had an ectopic pregnancy which caused a ruptured fallopian tube.

After emergency surgery, Mac's unborn baby was ? heartbreakingly ? unable to be saved. Now back at home, Mac struggles to deal with the loss of her baby. All alone as she stares at her pregnancy blog, thedespairing young woman breaks down.

"Mac is completely burnt out and overwhelmed when she gets back home," Emily, 29, tells TV WEEK.

"She's in so much physical and emotional pain that she's checked out and becomes numb to the world."

Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) comes home to find Mac crying at the kitchen table. She tells Ziggy she feels like she's lost everything, including her baby.

Mac hadn't even told her ex, Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams), the baby was his.

The next morning, much to Ziggy's concern, Mac decides she's going back to work at Salt.

"She goes back to work so soon to distract herself from her trauma," Emily explains. "After losing a baby and her partner all at once, she believes if she can keep busy, and her mind off things, she might have a chance of feeling better. Going to work is normal for her and what she thinks will be a good distraction."

But when Ari shows up with Mia (Anna Samson) and tries to talk to Mac, she isn't having a bar of him.

"Being in the same room as Ari is way too painful for her," Emily shares. "Mac is completely rattled and confused and feels abandoned by Ari."

Burying herself in her work, a weary Mac suddenly suffers cramps and collapses downstairs at Salt. Ziggy and Tane (Ethan Browne) come to her aid, whisking her to hospital. Once there, doctors deliver the news?

"Mac's body hasn't had enough rest after her ectopic pregnancy," Emily says. "Moving around and being on her feet has inflamed her healing and causes a complication."

At her lowest ebb, Mac falls apart in Ari's arms when he comes to visit her in hospital. Poor Mac.



And:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ooth-collapse/

----------

tammyy2j (12-04-2021)

----------


## tammyy2j

Will she have problems trying to have a baby again, to conceive?

----------

Pantherboy (12-04-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Will she have problems trying to have a baby again, to conceive?


The doc (Tori) said that she should still be able to conceive ok (with the remaining tube).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth is urged to seek help after drunken accident
Will Mac listen and get the help she needs?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...accident-help/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK viewers.

Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth is urged to seek help after she injures herself in a drunken accident, as she continues to spiral following the loss of her baby.

Recently, Mac (Emily Weir) lost her and her ex-partner Ari Parata's (Rob Kipa-Williams) baby after experiencing an ectopic pregnancy.

In scenes set to air next week in Australia and in five weeks' time in the UK, Mac sets out on a path of self-destruction as she struggles with her grief, even sharing a kiss with former flame Tane (Ethan Browne), who's now settled down with Mac's friend Ziggy (Sophie Dillman).

Ziggy kicks Mac out of the house after finding out about the kiss and, feeling vulnerable and unsure about how to cope, Mac ends up getting drunk.

Soon afterwards, her half-brother Dean (Patrick O'Connor) arrives home to find Mac covered in blood and too drunk to know what's happened to her,

"Mac is feeling upset, hurt and abandoned as her friends distance themselves from her," Emily Weir told TV Week.

"Mac dropped a glass and, while trying to clean it up, cuts her hand."

Dean calls in Doctor Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee) to help patch his sister up, but when Tori arrives to look after Mac's injury she uses it as an opportunity to encourage her to seek professional help.

Will Mac take Tori's advice?

Speaking to Digital Spy previously about Mackenzie's new storyline, actor Emily Weir shared that Mac goes on a downward spiral following the loss of her baby.

"There's a pile-on of grief," she explained. "Everything was hunky-dory and then her boyfriend left, then she found out she was pregnant, then her boyfriend ended up in a coma, then he was back with his ex, then she loses her baby.

"So there's just all these catastrophic events that happen and the release from that pressure cooker bursts. She really goes into a downward spiral in which she self-destructs, pushes everyone close to her away and she really severs ties with many important relationships in her life because she doesn't feel worthy and is in so much pain."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK), with first look screenings at 6.30pm on 5STAR.

----------


## Pantherboy

This Digital Spy article has also been posted in the Dr Logan Bennett thread:



Home and Away lines up a new love interest for Mackenzie Booth
She is set to grow close to a new face in Summer Bay.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...love-interest/

Home and Away spoilers for UK viewers follow.

Home and Away is lining up a new love interest for Mackenzie Booth.

Former Neighbours star Harley Bonner was previously announced to be joining the fellow Aussie soap as Dr Logan Bennett.

However, a new paparazzi picture from filming suggests that Logan and Mac (Emily Weir) will be getting quite intimate on the show, as the pair are seen sharing a kiss on the beach.

Logan is yet to make his debut on screen, and while there aren't any details about their relationship, we're sure to see him grow close to Mac.

Harley previously described his character as "a bit of a nomad" that is "capable, compassionate, intelligent and fun".

"He's seen and done a lot in his life, some of which he tries his best to avoid getting into," he said. "I'm intrigued to find out what we?ll discover as time goes on.

"This is a brand new playing field for Logan. Summer Bay might just prove to be the change of pace and scenery he's been looking for. Then again, fate may have other plans."

The new events come after a hard-hitting storyline for Mac, as she sadly lost her baby with Ari Parata after experiencing an ectopic pregnancy.

Speaking of the aftermath of the pregnancy and Mac's downward spiral, Emily recently told Digital Spy: "Boy, does she ride that train all the way to the bottom. There's a pile-on of grief.

"Everything was hunky-dory and then her boyfriend left, then she found out she was pregnant, then her boyfriend ended up in a coma, then he was back with his ex, then she loses her baby.

"So there's just all these catastrophic events that happen and the release from that pressure cooker bursts. She really goes into a downward spiral in which she self-destructs, pushes everyone close to her away and she really severs ties with many important relationships in her life because she doesn't feel worthy and is in so much pain."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.



And pictures of recent filming at Palm Beach:


It's heating up in Summer Bay! Newcomer Jacqui Purvis sizzles in a bikini as Emily Weir kisses Harley Bonner on the set of Home and Away

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ch-scenes.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth breaks down ahead of Summer Bay death mystery
She finally confides in Dean.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...h-breaks-down/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth finally acknowledges her issues on Australian screens this week after a highly public downward spiral.

Mac has been struggling to cope since splitting from Ari Parata and losing their baby due to an ectopic pregnancy.

In recent weeks, viewers have seen Mac turn to alcohol for comfort, refuse help from those around her and even make a misguided move on Ari's younger brother Tane.

Monday's episode (June 7) on Channel 7 in Australia saw Mac's troubling behaviour escalate as she gatecrashed a party at the Parata house, which Nikau and his agent Sienna Blake had organised to boost his modelling career.

Mac had a public meltdown at the gathering, drinking heavily and arguing with the other guests. In the end, Mac's brother Dean Thompson had to step in to take her home before she embarrassed herself any further.

When the story continues in Tuesday's Australian episode (June 8), Ziggy Astoni decides to be the bigger person by reaching out to Mac.

Ziggy angrily kicked Mac out of her home a few weeks ago after discovering that she'd betrayed her by trying to tempt Tane.

Despite this, Ziggy visits Mac at home and admits that ? despite everything ? she still cares for her and wants to be there for her.

Meanwhile, after refusing everyone's help, Mac finally sheds her frosty demeanour by admitting to Dean that her life is a mess.

Mac acknowledges the fact that she has made terrible choices recently and has alienated some of her closest friends, leaving her unsure whether things can ever be fixed.

Home and Away bosses have named Mac as one of four possible characters who could be about to lose their life in a top-secret story twist.

Dean reports Mac as a missing person on Australian screens this week after she mysteriously disappears, but show chiefs have also named Susie McAllister, Justin Morgan and Leah Patterson-Baker as three other possible victims of the soap's new death storyline.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in July.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Summer Bay is heating up as Mackenzie and Logan take their flirting to the next level on Home and Away
''He is adventurous, cheeky, smart, a lifesaver and oh, so very cute.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...tionship-68936

Hot couple alert!

They've been flirting like crazy for weeks, now, Mackenzie and Logan take things to a new ? and very public ? level when she plants a kiss on him at the beach. Way to go, Mac!

In heart-racing episodes of Home And Away this week, Mac (Emily Weir) and Logan (Harley Bonner) are all over each other like starving animals at a feast.

"He is adventurous, cheeky, smart, a lifesaver and oh, so very cute," Emily tells TV WEEK of why Mac likes Logan.

But when they do come up for air, their conversation is minimal, with Logan especially reluctant to open up. Is he hiding something from Mac?

From the moment Dr Logan landed in the Bay, after saving Dean (Patrick O'Connor), Mia (Anna Samson) and Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) from the horrific car accident, he's made a beeline for Mac.

And she made no secret of her attraction either ? even Dean could sense there was something between them when they showed up at his bedside while he was recovering in hospital.

"Dean tells her she deserves a chance at finding love and happiness," Emily says.

This week, Mac arrives at Salt to find Logan waiting. She's already knocked him back once for a date. But he's happy to bide his time until she says yes.

Finally, Mac agrees to have a drink with him and, after a couple of rounds and plenty of flirty banter, they find themselves back at Mac's place. While the electricity between them is clear, Logan makes a hasty exit.

The next morning, they bump into each other at the beach ? as you do in the Bay ? and Logan waits for her to finish her surf so he can take her out for breakfast. Something is percolating here like Irene's (Lynne McGranger) coffee at the Diner.

Mac emerges from the surf and dives into Logan, kissing him passionately. Later, after plenty of teasing texts, they meet up at her place, wasting no time in getting to know each other better.

But is Mac getting in deep too quickly, especially after all she's been through in recent times?

Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.



The DS article:

Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth in new romance storyline with Logan Bennett
The pair take things to the next level.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...nnett-romance/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Mackenzie and Logan to take next step in their relationship
Are happier times on the horizon?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...gan-next-step/

Home and Away spoilers follow from recent Australian episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has revealed that Mackenzie Booth's relationship with Logan Bennett is getting more serious.

Mackenzie (Emily Weir), who has been dating Logan over the past few weeks, pondered the next step after a make-or-break moment for her boyfriend's career.

Logan (Harley Bonner) has been facing an uncertain future at Northern Districts Hospital after Marilyn Chambers made a petty complaint against him.

Marilyn (Emily Symons) had accused Logan of discharging her too early after her involvement in the toxic gas attack at Salt. The Summer Bay favourite ended up back in hospital following a mysterious collapse, although it was later decided that there was nothing physically wrong with her and the issues may be psychological.

In Thursday's episodes on Channel 7 in Australia, Logan anxiously awaited the results of a tribunal following Marilyn's complaints.

Mackenzie suggested that Logan should stay over at her place on the eve of the hospital's verdict, but he left her disappointed by opting to go home instead.

The next day, Logan was delighted to report that the hospital had found in his favour, ruling that he'd done nothing wrong with Marilyn's treatment.

Mackenzie was pleased for Logan, but also seemingly had the events of the previous night on her mind.

She asked him: "Hey, do you want to move in with me? I don't know why I didn't think about it before, but you make my life so much better. What do you think?"

Logan responded with a passionate kiss, showing that he was in favour of the idea. Will this work out for the couple?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Channel 5 in the UK early next year.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth faces more heartbreak in Logan story
Is her relationship on the rocks?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...an-heartbreak/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Thursday's episode in Australia (February 17), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has hinted that Mackenzie Booth and Logan Bennett's relationship could be over.

Mackenzie (Emily Weir) and Logan (Harley Bonner) developed a strong romantic bond late last year, but a new storyline is now threatening to tear them apart.

Shortly after Home and Away returned for the 2022 season in Australia, Logan was rocked by the arrival of his ex-girlfriend Neve Spicer (Sophie Bloom).

Neve is struggling with post-traumatic stress disorder after her time working as an army medic in Afghanistan, so Mac kindly agreed that she could move in with her and Logan for a while.

In Thursday's episode on Australia's Channel 7, Mac realised that she was no longer comfortable having Neve living under her roof.

Mac sensed that Logan was drifting away from her due to his ongoing concern for his former partner, so she instructed him to tell Neve to go.

Logan didn't react well to the ultimatum, but Mac made it clear that their relationship was hanging in the balance.

When Mac returned home later, she was wrong-footed to discover that Logan had packed his bags alongside Neve.

As Neve moved into a motel, Logan joined her as he remained determined to keep a close eye on her.

To make matters more complicated, a room with a double bed was the only one available, so Logan said that he'd be sleeping on the couch.

Mac is now facing more heartbreak at the realisation that Logan has chosen helping his ex over staying with her. Can their relationship survive this, or is it all over?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 and 5STAR in March.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away confirms new crisis for Mackenzie Booth in latest episode
Dean learns the truth.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-booth-crisis/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Wednesday's Australian episode (March 23), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has confirmed that Mackenzie Booth is facing a financial crisis.

Mac confided in her brother Dean Thompson in Wednesday's Australian episode, revealing that the future of Salt is now hanging in the balance.

Over the past few months, Mac has been awaiting an insurance payout in response to last year's deadly gas incident during a black tie event at Salt.

Sadly, the show's latest episode saw Mac receive a phone call from the insurance company, who were refusing to offer up any cash.

Mac was told that her policy did not cover gas attacks and the decision was final, leaving her business in dire straits.

Later, Mac admitted to Dean that Salt had been struggling for a while and the financial losses she suffered from the gas incident were the final straw.

She told him: "It's not brain surgery, Dean. If your restaurant's closed more than it's open, the numbers don't look so good.

"When I lost the baby, broke up with Ari, I'd shut the place down, I'd throw people out. I just burned through my savings.

"I really thought I could make it up, I just needed a good solid few months, but then this black-tie event just finished me off."

Dean encouraged Mac to seek financial help from her boyfriend Logan Bennett, but she refused to consider this.

Later this week, Dean will also mention the option of Mac asking her father for help, but she isn't keen on this idea either.

Can Mac find a way forward, or are her days at Salt numbered?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in April.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.



And the new promo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UIElA_dW1w

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth suffers new setback as Salt crisis grows
A call with her father doesn't go well.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...h-salt-crisis/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Thursday's Australian episode (March 24), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth has suffered a new setback as she fights to save her struggling business.

Thursday's episode in Australia saw Mac realise that one possible route to solving Salt's crisis was a total non-starter.

This week's episodes on Channel 7 have seen Mac confide in her brother Dean Thompson about how the restaurant is in serious debt.

The final straw came when Mac's insurance company refused to pay out for the recent gas attack at Salt, pointing out that it wasn't covered as part of the agreed policy.

In Home and Away's latest episode, Dean went behind Mac's back and contacted their father Rick Booth.

Dean hoped that ruthless Rick would bail out Mac in a rare moment of kindness, but the reality was very different.

After a call from Rick, a furious Mac was quick to tell Dean just how badly the conversation had gone.

Mac explained: "He wasn't going to miss an opportunity to rub my face in it, was he?

"He laughed and gave me a lecture on giving away the Porsche, and how we should have all seen this coming because I don't know the value of money and I make stupid decisions.

"He offered to buy Salt at a discounted price. I told him to shove it."

Mac's decision came after Dean and Ryder Jackson teamed up to take a sneaky look at the Salt accounts.

Ryder was horrified to see so much debt. Using his knowledge from his hospitality training, he predicted that Salt would have to cease trading soon.

Dean has previously encouraged Mac to ask her boyfriend Logan Bennett for help, but she has refused to consider this.

Running out of options, what will Mac do next?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in April.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (first part):


Home and Away: Makenzie fears she will lose Salt while two mysterious Summer Bay arrivals shake Jasmine to her core
''It absolutely makes her feel like she is nearing to hitting rock bottom again.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ose-salt-71550

With her insurance claim denied and debt piling up, Makenzie is on the brink of losing everything this week. But instead of accepting help, she takes out her frustration on everyone ? until Felicity presents a risky idea that could change her fortune?.

In Home and Away this week, Mackenzie (Emily Weir) explains her dire situation to brother Dean (Patrick O'Connor). After the gas leak at Salt earlier this year, Mackenzie has been footing the bill for it to be fixed in the hope she will be reimbursed.

Unfortunately, her insurance policy doesn't cover the damage caused and she can't afford to be out of pocket. Now, her business is on the line.

"It absolutely makes her feel like she is nearing to hitting rock bottom again," Emily tells TV WEEK.

"The insurance money was going to cover damages and loss after the gas attack. Without it she is behind on all payments and realises she is in so much more debt than she even realised."

Dean promises to help her as best he can, but business isn't exactly booming at the surfboard shop. He then does the unthinkable ? calls their estranged father Rick for help. Not only does he not help, but reprimands Mackenzie for being reckless!

'Mackenzie has a fractured relationship with her dad. He is completely unsupportive, has a history of lying and cheating and is overall apathetic towards his children,' Emily says.

The next day, Mackenzie goes into damage control and delivers Felicity bad news: she's fired! Felicity is stunned, she did nothing wrong! While she refuses to accept her termination, Ryder (Lukas Radovich) explains the financial strain Mackenzie is facing.

To his surprise, Felicity smiles and muses at an idea forming in her mind?

The next day, Felicity approaches Mac with a bold suggestion: an underground poker night. She can make back the money she needs in one night!

"Initially it's a definitely not in Mackenzie's mind, she thinks Felicity is joking," Emily says. "But as the idea develops and the stress of the huge debt weighing on Mackenzie she sees it as an idea that might be a doable solution?"

Will Mac gamble everything she's built on an illegal poker night?


And:

Home and Away star Emily Weir addresses risky new Mackenzie story
Felicity comes up with a dangerous suggestion.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...h-risky-story/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article on the poker night story (first part of the article):


Home and Away: A desperate Mackenzie gambles everything to get out of debt - including her relationship with Logan
''The shame she feels propels her to make the decision to keep him in the dark.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...gan-debt-71617

Place your bets, folks! This week on Home and Away, a glitzy illegal poker night brings big players to town ? and they mean business.

With no end in sight to her money woes due to her insurance claim being denied, Mackenzie (Emily Weir) is facing an uphill battle to keep Salt, while continuing to lie about it to boyfriend Logan (Harley Bonner).

She is so afraid of failing in front of him that she'll cover her tracks at any cost.

But now, she may be in too deep when she decides to host an underground poker night.

Felicity recently suggested the idea, explaining how her former boss would make upwards of $10K in one night. Mac rejected the offer, refusing to go to such lengths.

But when debt collectors arrive on her doorstep seeking payment, she quickly changes her tune.

"Financial stress makes people behave completely out of character and this is true for Mackenzie in the this case. The poker nights seem like a quick and easy solution to her massive burden," Emily tells TV WEEK.

Before long, Felicity has secured a list of high rollers and Salt is given a glamorous makeover. Mac keeps the details discreet, telling Logan she's holding a private event. But how long can she keep it a secret?

"The shame she feels propels her to make the decision to keep him in the dark," Emily says.

That night, Ryder (Lukas Radovich) offers his bartending services, while Tane is keen to join in the action.

At the tables, Felicity greets guests, making it look like a breeze. Tane is winning big, raking in the chips ? causing quite the stir. Mac is stunned. The night is a huge success!

The following morning, however, the guilt sets in. She committed a crime to help herself and she's lying to the man she loves. This can't end well? and yet, she may risk it all again for the fortune.



And the DS article:

Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth lies to Logan in risky new storyline
Mackenzie takes desperate measures to save Salt.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ies-storyline/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (2nd part of the article):



A good deed could see Mac lose everything

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...ine-rose-71869

She gambled everything to pay off her debt ? and it worked. But word of her poker nights has spread and not everyone is playing for fun.

This week, Mac is stunned when poker player Nathan (Ryan Panizza) stumbles into Salt bleeding from the head. He gambled all his money on poker, but it wasn't his and he needs to win it back.

Mac apologises, but insists she won't be holding any more nights ? she can't take the risk. Plus, her rent is overdue and she has to keep her business.

Nathan begs Mac to keep going and even tries to recruit couple Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) and Dean (Patrick O'Connor) to his cause on his way out.

A few days later, Mac runs into Nathan again, who looks worse for wear. Taking pity on him, she hands him the rent money she owes the Surf Club.

The next day, John (Shane Withington) is enraged when Mac arrives empty-handed. Mac tries to reason with him, but John's hands are tied ? further action will be taken. Uh-oh!

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (2nd part of the article):


A wealthy gambler charms Mac


With each successive poker night, Mac's confidence ? and profits ? have grown. This week, she's set to make more money than ever when a mysterious new player arrives in Summer Bay.

Mac (Emily Weir) recently helped Nathan (Ryan Panizza) pay off a debt to loan sharks. But now, she's behind in her rent and her business is on the line.

When Nathan arrives at the next poker night, Mac refuses him entry ? he owes her money. Nathan then introduces his friend PK (Ryan Johnson), a man with means and who's good at cards.

He offers to triple the buy-in for a seat at the table.

Felicity (Jacqui Purvis) insists all players be vetted first. Plus, there's something about him that's not quite right. But Mac can see dollar signs.

"Mac observes PK is someone of status, power and importance," Emily, 30, says. "She initially doesn't warm to him and finds him arrogant, but also intriguing."

That night, PK rakes in the chips. As Mac delights in another successful event, PK ups the ante: he wants to run an exclusive poker night: one table, 10 players and a $5000 buy-in.

Suddenly, Felicity is alarmed. Is PK all he seems?

Home and Away airs Mondays-Thursdays at 7pm on Channel Seven.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away: The ramifications of Mac's illegal dealings explode when PK shows his true colours
''She wants so badly to be out of debt.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...y-mac-pk-73164

Despite the warning signs in previous episodes of Home and Away, Mac (Emily Weir) is intrigued by PK (Ryan Johnson) and the money he brings to the table.

At his request, Mac agrees to host a high roller event at Salt. With a $5000 buy-in, the wealthy clientele will excite the game and boost business.

There's just one catch: Felicity (Jacqui Purvis) can't come.

As the sister of local policeman Cash (Nicholas Cartwright), her name doesn't bode well with his clients.

When Mac counters that she's the only person who knows how to run a poker night ? or the rules of the game for that matter ? PK proposes he take his business elsewhere. Mac nods, she's out.

Mac braves the conversation with Flick, who implores Mac to see through PK's charm. Something is wrong. But once again, Mac refuses to listen.

Would Felicity dare go to the police?

That night, Mac and PK prepare to welcome guests. Since Felicity can't run the tables, Mac is going solo. Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) and Tane (Ethan Browne) arrive to show their support, but the bar owner struggles to keep up.

Back home, Felicity decides to ignore Mac and prepares to leave for Salt. A knock at the door stops her ? it's poker player Nathan (Ryan Panizza) and a large burly man.

Nathan suggests she stay home for the night before locking the door behind him?

Back at Salt, PK is on a hot streak. He then tells Mac that the House lost ? she owes the players $100K! PK says he'll cover the cost if she repays him in another way, handing a card with a hotel address on it.

Mac's head is spinning.

"She wants so badly to be out of debt and is thinking that if she gives PK what he wants, all of her stress and problems will disappear. Then, [she feels] disgust at PK's capabilities, fear that he could hurt her, shame because of her love and loyalty to boyfriend Logan."

The following morning, Felicity is freed. She races to find out what happened at the poker night. She's devastated to learn of PK's deception before explaining that the House can't lose in Poker ? ever.

Mac's brother Dean (Patrick O'Connor) reels. He knows how desperate Mac is to repay her debt.

But that's not all: Mac is missing and no one has heard from her.

Did she go through with PK's proposal?



And:

Home and Away reveals disturbing twist in Mac and PK storyline
Things are set to take a worrying turn for Mac...

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-pk-storyline/

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth left devastated after sick PK scam
Dean tries his best to support her.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...tated-pk-scam/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Thursday's Australian episode (May 12), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Mackenzie Booth has hit rock bottom after being targeted in a disturbing scam in the show's latest Australian episodes.

Mac is currently at the centre of a huge storyline, as she has been trying to solve her financial crisis at Salt by hosting illegal gambling nights at the restaurant.

In this week's Australian episodes, Mac organised another event and hoped it would run as smoothly as the others, but mysterious newcomer PK found a sickening way to manipulate her.

PK told Mac that the house had lost, so she supposedly owed $100,000 to the poker players. He then stepped in by claiming that he'd cover the debt for her, but demanded that she slept with him as repayment.

A horrified Mac felt pressured into joining PK at a hotel room, but she ultimately refused to go through with his loathsome demands and walked out.

Back home in Summer Bay, Mac was horrified as her brother Dean Thompson explained that the house doesn't lose in poker, so PK had tricked her.

As Mac considered how to take revenge on PK, Dean urged her to concentrate on fixing her debt crisis instead. He pointed out that she could still consider asking her boyfriend Logan Bennett for a loan.

Mac briefly considered it, but felt too guilty when Logan warmly declared his love for her.

Later, a distraught Mac told Dean that seeking help from Logan was still off the table.

She said: "PK made me feel disgusting. I still chose to be there. I can't escape that. I have to live with it.

"You might not understand, but there is no way I'm asking for Logan's help when I nearly cheated on him."

Dean tried to make Mac see that she wasn't at fault for PK's terrible behaviour, but she refused to discuss the matter any further and walked off. What will she do now?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes air on Channel 5 in June.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away: Mackenzie and Dean are held hostage while Tane fights for his life
''There is a very real and terrifying chance that Tane could die from the stabbing.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-hostage-73277

Mac faces the wrath of PK this week when his band of thugs burst into Salt and issue a stern warning: deliver the money ? or else.

The frightening week unfolds in the wake of PK's manipulation of Mac (Emily Weir) at the last poker night where he used her naivety of the game to score big and claimed she owed him $100,000.

PK (Ryan Johnson) tried to seduce her as a way to pay off her debt, but Mac couldn't go through with it.

Now she wants revenge and he wants payback for being rejected.

"PK wants to win, to control and to come out on top," Emily, 30, tells TV WEEK. "He is a egomaniac who doesn't like to be told no. He wants revenge for her deception and to make her suffer?"

At Salt, Mac and Felicity (Jacqui Purvis) hatch a plan to rid Salt of debt and PK out of their lives.

Dean (Patrick O'Connor) doesn't like their idea and offers to bring the River Boys in to "take care of it", but Mac wants to do it on her own.

She decides to go along with his scheme and plans another poker night in his honour. PK will reap the profits ? at least that's what she'll tell him. Mac plans to use the money to pay off her debt.

Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) listens in and fears both Mac and her boyfriend Dean are playing a dangerous game?

Later that day, PK's associate Nathan (Ryan Panizza) arrives and warns Mac to call off whatever revenge plan she has brewing ? she's in serious danger.

Mac scoffs and orders him out. But that night, Nathan's warning proves true when two men ambush Mac and Dean while they're closing up Salt.

Brandishing a knife, one man orders them on the ground while he ransacks the restaurant for money and valuables.

Downstairs, Tane and Felicity decide to check on Mac after closing up the gym. Their arrival causes the men to become distracted and Dean pounces, knocking one man to the ground. Tane wrestles with the other.

The crims flee Salt but Tane's been hurt. Felicity races over and is horrified to see blood. Tane has been stabbed!

Tane needs medical attention but a hospital will bring to light Mac's illegal activity. Felicity suggests they call Logan ? time is running out!

If Mac brings her boyfriend into this, he'll not only discover her secret but become part of her illegal activity.

"There is a very real and terrifying chance that Tane could die from the stabbing," Emily says.

"Being put in a situation where Tane needs urgent medical help, but by doing so reveals the criminal activity that's been transpiring at Salt is the position Mackenzie is put in."

Suddenly, everything she holds dear is hanging by a thread.



And:

Home and Away confirms full details of dramatic stabbing storyline
Tane's life is on the line as Mac's plan backfires.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ing-storyline/

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away's Mac faces jail time as she heads to court over her illegal poker nights
It's time for Mackenzie to face the music...

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...il-poker-73656

It's time for Mackenzie to face the music ? or in this case, a court sentencing hearing ? in the wake of her illegal poker nights.

A hefty fine is likely ? or worse, jail. Will the fallout cost Mac her freedom?

In emotional scenes in Home And Away, bar owner Mac (Emily Weir) is convinced she's going to prison ? and believes she deserves to.

Her brother Dean (Patrick O'Connor), who has spent time behind bars, assures her she'll be OK. But expecting the worst outcome, Mackenzie decides to tie up loose ends ? including selling Salt.

"A lot of relationships are thrust into immediate strain from the poker nights," Emily, 30, tells TV WEEK.

"Mackenzie feels responsible for most of it, given that her heavy debt birthed all of this into fruition to begin with."

The next day, Felicity (Jacqui Purvis) arrives at work to find a letter from Mac instructing her to take over the business. Felicity is stunned and feels the weight of responsibility. Plus, she feels guilty for helping run the poker nights.

Back home, Mac stews on every bad decision she's made. She asks Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) to take care of her brother and apologises for acting selfishly.

The day of the sentencing arrives, but Mac can't seem to move her feet. Dean reassures her, declaring he'll be there every step of the way. Together, they drive to court and await her fate?

"Filming this storyline was an incredible whirlwind," Emily says. "It was high intensity and full of emotion all the way through."

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


"Mac's Salt saga continues

She may have kept herself out of jail, but Mac is still in enormous financial debt. This week, the owner of Salt comes to a heartbreaking decision about her future: she's going to sell her business.

Returning from the city with no bites from potential investors, Mac (Emily Weir) is at a loss as to how to fix her finances.

After getting caught up in illegal poker nights and PK's (Ryan Johnson) schemes, Mac has learnt her lesson and won't borrow or bargain with anyone for money.

Now, she has to face her failures.

The following day, Felicity (Jacqui Purvis) arrives at Salt to find Mac holding a "For Sale" sign. The friends agree it's the end of an era ? but is it?

With a fresh idea in mind, Felicity races off to find her brother Cash, leaving Mac to wine and dine potential buyers. Can Salt be saved?"

https://www.bing.com/images/search?v...00&vt=2&sim=11

----------

